# More coco



## Tclem (Mar 17, 2014)

My brother wanted a "wood" looking pen so I used this coco I got from Austin and of course y'all know what pen I used

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 17, 2014)

Sharp looking pen . Have u done any gold bolt kits ?


----------



## Tclem (Mar 17, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Sharp looking pen . Have u done any gold bolt kits ?


Yes I have. One batch. Thinking about getting some of them and the black next time. The gun metal does so good I've just stuck with them. If I get that order I was telling you about I'll probably get 50 of each


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 17, 2014)

lol, don't burn yourself out !


----------



## Tclem (Mar 17, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> lol, don't burn yourself out !


Lol think I'm going to turn a bowl or two this week but it's helping pay the bills. Actually got a couple orders for calls this week. Change of pace will probably be nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 17, 2014)

That Mat finish on the Cocobolo looks great with the Gun Metal plating.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 18, 2014)

Tclem said:


> My brother wanted a "wood" looking pen so I used this coco I got from Austin and of course y'all know what pen I used
> 
> View attachment 45501



Man is that off the squares?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 18, 2014)

Ty Austin that was one of those shorts you sent


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice looking pen. Cocobolo looks great with the gun metal.


----------



## Tclem (Mar 18, 2014)

Karl_99 said:


> Nice looking pen. Cocobolo looks great with the gun metal.


Thank you. Was enjoying just looking at the wood but finally cut it up


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 19, 2014)

Can't believe I didn't comment on this post. Guess it is related to my young age. Nice looking bolt action sitting on a rock. OK how is that?

Ray


----------



## Tclem (Mar 19, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Can't believe I didn't comment on this post. Guess it is related to my young age. Nice looking bolt action sitting on a rock. OK how is that?
> 
> Ray


About time ray thought you forgot about me uve even made a pot call since then lol


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 19, 2014)

I get that way about gmelia burl !  It is a sickness!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

